
Eric Schmidt Calls H-1B Visa Limits 'Stupidest Policy' – Fortune.com - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/05/05/eric-schmidt-h1b-visas-trump/
======
sharemywin
News flash - CEO of large company thinks policy to help american workers is
stupid.

